# anchoring with a cruiser lifestyle



## ryanjenkins (Dec 17, 2009)

So, things are moving along nicely with my goal of being a live aboard oceanic east coast cruiser within the next year, but i wanted to steal some more knowledge from yall. 


What is the deal with anchoring ? I have heard from multiple people anchoring is not chargeable in the USA, and as i am on a really tight budget and have NO problems being alone and dingy-ing in to land to get fresh water and take a break, is strictly anchoring rather than paying for docking and moorings a legitimate possibility? 

If it is, what are peoples opinions on the most permanent ways of anchoring for a few days at a time? and possibly even leaving the boat during that time overnight? is that just crazy talk? Mushroom anchors and multiple danforths as well? 


gotta run at work, will write back more later. I am just asking because looking at what it would cost to actually dock/moore whenever i needed a break or get away from weather the prices are absolutely astronomical, at least 50 bucks a day on most moors/docks. That is just... absurd unless you are loaded with cash.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anchoring, for a boat in transit, can be restricted to a very limited degree. In more heavily developed areas, there will likely be more restrictions on anchoring, and in some cases a prohibition on it in areas that have been developed as mooring fields.

However, I would highly recommend that you NEVER refer to yourself as a liveaboard, but as a full-time cruiser in transit.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There must be a few hundred threads here about which anchors are best. Usually the Rocna or Manson Supreme (knock off of Rocna) are considered most reliable.
It is really not advisable to leave your boat anchored for days without someone being on board. Weather has a habit of changing. 
Slips are quite expensive and you would be lucky to find one for $50/night. A cheaper alternative is to rent a 'transient' mooring somewhere inexpensive. In NYC you can rent a mooring by 79th St. for $30/night (this is also where the anchorage is). Marinas : West 79th Street Boat Basin : New York City Department of Parks & Recreation The boat club in Nyack (on Hudson) rents transient moorings for $25/night I think.
Moorings are usually quite secure but not foolproof. Mooring pennants can chafe through (same for an anchor rhode) and old chain can decide to part. Many responsible boaters will do an 'anchor watch' through the night especially if the weather is intense. Many GPS units can be set to trigger an alarm if the location changes more then a specified range.
Boating ain't cheap but there are ways to do it cheaper.
Good luck.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We're seasonal latitude adjusting East Coast cruisers, not "snowbirds", but "Hurricane birds". We've been living aboard in Florida since 1972. Anchoring is common for us, but specific by location. In transit we can most always find a night or two often in a wilderness location. When provisioning or visiting town we seek a town dinghy dock (normally free) and access to groceries, laudromat, water, pump out, and more. We have about thirty locations on the East US Coast that have these amenities available from anchor. We also have about twelve locations that we frequent for dockage at a weekly or monthly rate and about another dozen locations mostly in New England where we rent moorings. When at anchor we use a plow and/or a Bruce with all chain on the plow and 20' of chain before nylon on the Bruce. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

I have never heard of being charged to anchor but sometimes anchoring is prohibited. Most places have a maximum amount of time that you can anchor there. Personally, I much prefer to anchor and have spent well over 1000 nights on the hook at this point. If you are counting on anchoring all the time, make sure that you have ground tackle that will allow you to anchor in some less protected areas because there is no room to anchor in the good harbors in certain parts of the coast.

If you are leaving the boat for a while, you might consider renting a mooring. It is also likely to be closer to the dock making it easier to move supplies.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> I would highly recommend that you NEVER refer to yourself as a liveaboard, but as a full-time cruiser in transit.


 This advice goes well anywhere in the world


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Two words:
Distant Star.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

klem said:


> I have never heard of being charged to anchor but sometimes anchoring is prohibited. Most places have a maximum amount of time that you can anchor there................


I assume that the places you refer to where anchoring is prohibited are in chanels, cable areas, military or government restricted zones or within established mooring fields. I'm not familiar with an state. county, or city legislation that have countered the federal laws provided a freedom of navigation (including anchoring) in US waters. Local attempts made in Florida to prohibit anchoring of vessels engaged in navigation have failed. We have experienced difficulty anchoring in New England because of the areas that are saturated with mooring fields, but most of the East Coast doesn't suffer from this. Please add to our knowledge of these "maximaum amount of time" restrictions. We've never experienced an anchorage with a time restriction. Who records, regulates and enforces this time rule? Thanks, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

CaptainForce said:


> I assume that the places you refer to where anchoring is prohibited are in chanels, cable areas, military or government restricted zones or within established mooring fields. I'm not familiar with an state. county, or city legislation that have countered the federal laws provided a freedom of navigation (including anchoring) in US waters. Local attempts made in Florida to prohibit anchoring of vessels engaged in navigation have failed. We have experienced difficulty anchoring in New England because of the areas that are saturated with mooring fields, but most of the East Coast doesn't suffer from this. Please add to our knowledge of these "maximaum amount of time" restrictions. We've never experienced an anchorage with a time restriction. Who records, regulates and enforces this time rule? Thanks, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


Yep, that was what I was abuot to type. There are a few place in Florida (I am at one right now... Fort Myers Beach) where the municipality has taken over the anchorage and set up mooring balls which of course prevents anchoring. In all fairness to them, it was being abused as a local dump for jerks who care less about their boats and typically abandon. It is those people that screw it up for the rest of us that might actually be cruising. However, in all fairness, there are places to anchor very close to the mooring field so you are not absolutely required to grab a ball there.

Back to the quesiton: I will say that I prefer anchoring out to being in a marina... always. However, before you sell the farm and commit to it, you better try hauling the water aboard every couple of days. You will also have to deal with recharging your batteries, diesel, pumpout (certianly you are not going to dump overboard inside the 3 mile I hope), and hot water. That is just to name a few of the issues. Now you also have food, watching out for storms, dragging anchors, etc.

My prefence myght be anchoring out, but it comes with a lot of negatives too. Some people do not care and work around it. Fine. I personally am not in a financial position where I mind paying marinas along the way as I want to or need to. My financial ability does not change the fact that I prefer anchoring out. And I suspect my boat is set up for anchoring out much better than yours as I have set it up to be electrically independent (with a large solar array, tankage, and diesel generator). The investment on those items would be very hard to recoup if compared against the cost of a marina or mooring ball.

One last thing: Going from land life to anchoring out will be a huge culture shock for you. If it is just you, I suspect that you will handle it better. I am tryping this as there have been many people ask me (many of them with young families) about the reality of anchoring. I think that if it is all possible, sliding into it with a marina first is easier - even if it taxes the budget for a little while. Just sign a transient. And if you pay for the week or the month (or longer), the more discount you get until you find that it is by far cheaper than most apartments (that I would live in anyways).

Just my opinions. But make sure you consider the advice given on these threads carefully against those that have actually lived aboard and spent time on the hook - which I have, Captain Force has, and some others.

All the best,

Brian


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

CaptainForce said:


> Please add to our knowledge of these "maximaum amount of time" restrictions. We've never experienced an anchorage with a time restriction. Who records, regulates and enforces this time rule?


Not exactly your area but False Creek in Vancouver, BC has two popular anchorages which are administered by the False Creek Harbour Authority. It's right in the middle of downtown Vancouver. To anchor you need a free permit, and it limits your stay to 14 out of 30 days in the summer and 21 out of 40 in the winter.

These rules were created because the locals in their expensive waterfront condominia were unhappy about "derelict" boats in the harbor. I don't know how accurate that description is, but I have seen a couple of clearly derelict boats anchored there for months or years, and the city doesn't seem to be able to enforce their rules. Personally I'd rather stay on good terms with the Harbour Authority.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Adamlien, Sure you're right. I realized while reading CruisingDad's post I had left out restrictions to anchoring in specific environmental preserves, on coral or sea grasses and as you've brought to light, I often overlook policies in other nations. Except for the Bahamas I don't get out much. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> I assume that the places you refer to where anchoring is prohibited are in chanels, cable areas, military or government restricted zones or within established mooring fields. I'm not familiar with an state. county, or city legislation that have countered the federal laws provided a freedom of navigation (including anchoring) in US waters. Local attempts made in Florida to prohibit anchoring of vessels engaged in navigation have failed. We have experienced difficulty anchoring in New England because of the areas that are saturated with mooring fields, but most of the East Coast doesn't suffer from this. Please add to our knowledge of these "maximaum amount of time" restrictions. We've never experienced an anchorage with a time restriction. Who records, regulates and enforces this time rule? Thanks, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


Yes, you are correct about the zones that I was referring to as being prohibited. Some places do not prohibit anchoring but they effectively do by filling the entire area with moorings.

Regarding the maximum time restriction, it is usually put in place by the harbormaster. There are several examples of this around new england although many people do not even know about it unless it makes it into a popular cruising guide. I am not aware of anyone ever being asked to leave so it doesn't seem to be a worry.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

CF, actually as it turns out there's nothing particularly environmentally interesting about False Creek unless you count the poop of a thousand boats  It's mostly a numbers thing; they want to make sure that the boat basin, which is fairly tiny and completely surrounded by really expensive city property, doesn't become a haven for derelicts [and other cruisers]. But yes, it is a specific-waterway thing enforced on a municipal level; on the other hand, there's the argument that the city doesn't have the power to do such a thing.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

CaptainForce said:


> When provisioning or visiting town we seek a town dinghy dock (normally free) and access to groceries, laudromat, water, pump out, and more. We have about thirty locations on the East US Coast that have these amenities available from anchor. We also have about twelve locations that we frequent for dockage at a weekly or monthly rate and about another dozen locations mostly in New England where we rent moorings.


CaptainForce,

I would dearly love to know your cruising spots. Have you published a guide a la Skipper Bob? If not, I understand your desire to keep your secrets. But when you die, could you please leave them to me in your will? Something like, "to my dear friend on sailnet, NautiG, I leave a list of my favorite cruising spots on the East Coast."

Thank you in advance,
Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I guess it's probably not necessary to say that when arriving in a foreign country it is seriously unwise to anchor anywhere before you have cleared in and had your quarantine status approved.

In New Zealand and I reckon Australia, that will probably get you a short spell in prison.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Except, of course, for those ports where there is no place to tie up and therefore you have to anchor and dinghy in to visit customs & immigration.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Ryanjenkins,

Some of it depends on where you are going to be. You said (if I remember right) that you were going to be in the north east, I have never sailed up there but from what I understand you are talking about rocks, rocks, and more rocks, and boulders too, and gravel. So up there I have no idea how you would do it. Down in the Chesapeake Bay, however, it is mud everywhere, and you can get your anchor stuck so deep in mud that it is hard to retrieve.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

klem said:


> ........ the maximum time restriction, it is usually put in place by the harbormaster.............


 The position of Harbormaster seems so common in New England where the harbors are often saturated with moorings. Once you cruise south of New York, Harbormasters are rare. The most southern limit to the existance of the position that I know of is Annapolis. They're probably some around, but I've never come across a Harbormaster south of the Chesapeake. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

NautiG said:


> CaptainForce,
> 
> I would dearly love to know your cruising spots. Have you published a guide a la Skipper Bob? If not, I understand your desire to keep your secrets. But when you die, could you please leave them to me in your will? Something like, "to my dear friend on sailnet, NautiG, I leave a list of my favorite cruising spots on the East Coast."
> 
> ...


Scott, 'no need for secrets. Here's a short list of our favorites for anchoring with access to shore amenities:

Gloucester, Ma
Provencetown, Ma
Onset, Ma
Watch Hill, RI
Mattituck, NY
Port Jefferson, NY
Cold Springs Hbr, NY
Port Washington, NY
Atlantic Highlands, NJ
Brick, NJ
Cape May, NJ
Havre De Grace, Md
St. Michaels, Md (SW entry)
Solomons Island, Md
Deltaville, Va (from Jackson Creek)
Portsmouth, Va (free dock)
Chesapeake, Va (from Dismal Swamp, Elizabeth's Dock)
Elizabeth City, NC (free dock)
Belhaven, NC
Washington, NC
Bath, NC
Oriental, NC
Beaufort, NC
Wrightsville Beach, NC
Georgetown, SC
Beaufort, SC
Fernandina, Fl
Jacksonville, Fl (free dock)
Green Cove Springs, Fl (dinghy landing at Governor's creek)
Green Cove Springs, Fl (at town pier)
St. Augustine, Fl
Jenson Beach, Fl
Stuart, Fl
North Palm Beach, Fl (North Lake Worth)
Key Largo, Fl (Bayside)
Gulfport, Fl

'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Anchor wars part deux...*

Met Pete in Sarasota just after he'd been given a ticket for anchoring.
see the link for full story. It will be interesting to follow.
Here's the link:
In fighting ticket, one sailor becomes boaters' champion | HeraldTribune.com


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> Ryanjenkins,
> 
> Some of it depends on where you are going to be. You said (if I remember right) that you were going to be in the north east, I have never sailed up there but from what I understand you are talking about rocks, rocks, and more rocks, and boulders too, and gravel. So up there I have no idea how you would do it. Down in the Chesapeake Bay, however, it is mud everywhere, and you can get your anchor stuck so deep in mud that it is hard to retrieve.


That's not really right. Tons of places to anchor. There are some ports of call where the holding is not good for any number of reasons, but it's not right to say that the northeast is entirely rocks and thus not good for anchoring. Many many mud and sandy bottoms in many many harbors.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

danielgoldberg said:


> That's not really right. Tons of places to anchor. There are some ports of call where the holding is not good for any number of reasons, but it's not right to say that the northeast is entirely rocks and thus not good for anchoring. Many many mud and sandy bottoms in many many harbors.


Like I said, never sailed there.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

CaptainForce said:


> Scott, 'no need for secrets. Here's a short list of our favorites for anchoring with access to shore amenities:
> 
> Gloucester, Ma
> Provencetown, Ma
> ...


Ok, guess no secrets. I've been to about a third of those places. I might add Baltimore, MD and Charleston, SC, although neither are great for anchoring.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

NautiG, We also often stop in Baltimore & Charleston, but find the anchoring difficult. We do anchor in Rock Creek inside from White Rocks near Pasadena, but usually we're resigned to the marina stay in Baltimore,- we just haven't found a cofortable anchorage there that includes easy dinghy access to shore. The same with Charleston,- I can't seem to find an open space in the crowded anchorage on the Ashley River and we do enjoy the stay at the Maritime Center on the Cooper River. Baltimore and Charleston are definitely favorites of ours, but not for anchoring. We also have many favorite anchorages that I didn't list because of a lack of shore amenities including groceries, laundry, etc. Here's a list of some favorite spots that aren't for shore shopping:
Dark Harbor, Maine
North Haven, Maine
Pulpit Harbor, Maine
Snow Island, Maine
Great Chebeague, Maine
Jewell Island, Maine
Isles of Shoals, Maine (mooring)
Kittery Pt., Maine-NH
The Thimbles, Ct
Behind the right shoulder of Lady Liberty, NY-NJ
Fish Island, NJ
Inside Rum Pt Atlantic City, NJ
Bohemia River, MD
Still pond, MD
Ordinary PT, Sassafrass River, MD
Wharton Creek, MD
Rock Creek, MD
St. Mary's City, MD
Leonardtown, MD
Deep Creek, Va
Willoughby Bay, Va
Upper Pasquotank River, NC
Bear point Alligator River NC
Mile Hammock Bay, NC
Pipeline Canal, NC
Waccamaw River, NC
Minnim Creek, SC
Graham Creek, SC
Church Creek, SC
Edisto River, SC 
Herb River, Ga
Buckhead Creek, Ga
Duplin River, Ga
Fort Fredrica, Ga
Cumberland Island, Ga
Ft. George, Fl
Pine Island, Fl
The northern Palm Coast canal, Fl
Marker 32, Daytona
Mosquito Lagoon, Fl
Grant Farm Island area, Fl
Peck Lake, Fl
Manatee Pocket, Fl
Pelican Harbor, Fl
Lake Sylvia, Fl
Miami Marine Stadium, Fl
Elliot Key, Fl
Tarpon Basin, Fl
Blackwater Sound, Fl
Buttonwood Sound, Fl
Lower Matecumbe Bight, Fl
Little Shark River, Fl
Vemice (Free dock at park), Fl
Hart Island, Fl
Longboat Key (north end), Fl
Anclote Key, Fl
...a long list, but some good spots just to hang out and enjoy nature


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

bljones said:


> Two words:
> Distant Star.


Here is the link to the thread about a sad ending to an anchored boat left unattended: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-related/51684-well-my-day-really-sucked.html

A cautionary tale.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While it is true that there are lots of different types of holding ground in the Northeast, the shores in much of New England are made up of granite and are generally rocky and very unforgiving. Going aground in New England can be far more dangerous than doing so in the Chesapeake, which is almost always soft groundings on muddy bottoms.



danielgoldberg said:


> That's not really right. Tons of places to anchor. There are some ports of call where the holding is not good for any number of reasons, but it's not right to say that the northeast is entirely rocks and thus not good for anchoring. Many many mud and sandy bottoms in many many harbors.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

That article was a fun read. I especially like the ending about the trout fillet.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

To each their own of course, but I'd add a few, particularly in my neck of the woods:

Annapolis, MD - anchor in Back Creek and dinghy/walk to Giant/CVS/West Marine - locals pick up cruisers and given them a ride often.

Also in Annapolis, Weems Creek is walking distance to Graul's Market.

Cambridge, MD - reasonable anchorage

Rock Hall, MD - anchor in Swan Creek and dinghy/walk to supermarket and drugstore. Sometimes a dockmaster will give you a lift.

Worton Creek - good anchorage outside the entrance, small shopping at the first marina on the left.

+1 on Solomons - head up the creek and anchor near the Holiday Inn - walking to a great local market, liquor store, and West Marine.

I avoid Baltimore - poor holding due to foul bottom and dirty water. Middle River is nice but I don't know about shopping.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

CaptainForce said:


> NautiG, We also often stop in Baltimore & Charleston, but find the anchoring difficult. We do anchor in Rock Creek inside from White Rocks near Pasadena, but usually we're resigned to the marina stay in Baltimore,- we just haven't found a cofortable anchorage there that includes easy dinghy access to shore. The same with Charleston,- I can't seem to find an open space in the crowded anchorage on the Ashley River and we do enjoy the stay at the Maritime Center on the Cooper River. Baltimore and Charleston are definitely favorites of ours, but not for anchoring. We also have many favorite anchorages that I didn't list because of a lack of shore amenities including groceries, laundry, etc. Here's a list of some favorite spots that aren't for shore shopping:
> Dark Harbor, Maine
> North Haven, Maine
> Pulpit Harbor, Maine
> ...


CF, I printed out this list and placed in under my pillow to dream about. I haven't gotten out of the Chesapeake much recently. Hopefully I'll get out on an adventure in the not too far future.

I've been to about a half dozen places on your list. One place that I accidentally found while cruising and was really impressed by was Wassaw Island in Georgia. It was deserted when I was there, except for the park ranger. Nice beach and the island was completely covered in palmettos. Pretty cool.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

captain force, when you anchor in the mosquito lagoon and peck lake do you use skipper bobs directions? I also have a 41 OI 415 and both places look like interesting places to visit and dinghy to the barrier island.
thank you, 
dave


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Cbarg, At Peck Lake we normally follow Skipper Bob' directions, but often poke about due to the crowd. In Mosquito Lagoon we've not followed the plan to anchor as much as a mile ENE of G-17, but instead we anchor about 150' NE of G-27. We haven't been to the beach from Mosquito Lagoon, but it looks like a pleasant dinghy excursion,- I've known others who have recommended it. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

